# Die Geister die ich rief..PIZZAPLAUDER time...



## Coffee (27. August 2004)

hallo alle franken, nichtfranken und die die es werden wollen ;-)


es steht einiges an, eine nachlese der SSWC-WM und die neuorganisation des Marathons im oktober. dies alles kann man am besten bi speis und trank besprechen. und deshalb rufe ich erneut zum pizzaplauder auf.

*Termin:     8.9.04 oder 10.9.04*

Ort wie immer in der Veccia Osteria.

Sagt mal hier wann ihr vornehmlich könnt.

Danke coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (27. August 2004)

8.9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

8.9. natürlich


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2004)

auch wenn ich jetzt einen Wink mit der Blockhütte nicht peil...

...mir wäre der 10.09. lieber!


----------



## Beelzebub (27. August 2004)

mir lieber der 8.9 da ich am 10. auf praxiseröffnung von ner freundin geh


----------



## nutallabrot (27. August 2004)

kann bislang bei beiden Terminen


----------



## blacksurf (27. August 2004)

mir ist Freitag lieber...aber egal...
wenns ums Pizzamampfen geht bin ich immer dabei
 

BLACKsurf ist einfach verfressen


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2004)

bis jetzt ist der 8.9 favorit ;-))

coffee


----------



## Bateman (27. August 2004)

mir isses egal, mit euch will ich nicht Pizza essen gehen...gg

Bateman

PS: würde gerne mitgehen, Termin is aber echt egal...


----------



## Frazer (27. August 2004)

Und ich kann sowieso ... ein einfaches "bescheid" reicht mir da....   

@TK

welche Pizza darfs diesmal denn sein??


----------



## sunflower (27. August 2004)

Schließ mich am Ende einfach der Mehrheit an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (27. August 2004)

Ich krieg die Krise, 

ich muß da wieder an beiden Terminen arbeiten, irgendwie hat dieser Pizzaplaudertermin den gleichen Rhytmus wie meine Schicht!!

@coffee: Vor dem nächsten Termin schick mir bitte eine Mail, dann würde ich mal mitreden wollen zwecks der Woche, damit ich auch mal wieder kann!!


----------



## showman (27. August 2004)

8.9, am 10 ist Rennen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (27. August 2004)

Seid ihr eigentlich alle Marathonfahrer???


----------



## showman (27. August 2004)

Hahaha,

kriegst des Zittern oder was  , aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Guggsd mal hier, dann weißt was für Rennen.

Gruß Showman

PS: Morgen wirds gemütlich weil ich Panzer fahren muß


----------



## cubey (27. August 2004)

Achso!!! Dann seid ihr alle Motocrosser und nebenbei Biker?


----------



## TortureKing (28. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Achso!!! Dann seid ihr alle Motocrosser und nebenbei Biker?


Vorrangig sind wir alle völlig bescheuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (28. August 2004)

na krass ich mach hier ne pizzaria auf mit fahrradwerkstatt ... das hat perspektive


----------



## Coffee (28. August 2004)

hiermit lege ich nun hochoffiziell den* 8.9.04 als Pizzaplaudertermin* fest.

@ aprillaprill,
aber nur wenn du keine flambierten nachtische auf der karte stehen hast   

@ bikerwug,
geht klar. das nächste mal wird das so gemacht. oder versuch du doch einfach an dem tag die schicht zu tauschen??

@ cubey,
ja wir sind alle ein bisschen irre, aber das ist ja grad das schöne ;-))


grüße coffee


----------



## lugggas (30. August 2004)

alles klar ich komm jetzt auch


----------



## blacksurf (30. August 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> na krass ich mach hier ne pizzaria auf mit fahrradwerkstatt ... das hat perspektive




logisch
aber vom schrauben verstehste hald leider nix


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

Ich werd voraussichtlich auch kommen, da ich das Veste-Biken in der nächsten Woche auf Donnerstag verschoben habe...evtl. mit Harry und meiner Frau...


----------



## showman (1. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd voraussichtlich auch kommen, da ich das Veste-Biken in der nächsten Woche auf Donnerstag verschoben habe...evtl. mit Harry und meiner Frau...



Dann bitte die EFC mitbringen. Das ist DIE Gelegenheit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Werde wahrscheinlich noch nen guten Freund mitbringen, also den Tisch bitte net zu knapp planen


----------



## Bateman (1. September 2004)

Helga kommt auch, kann ich mich auch auf Heidi freuen ???

Batehelga


----------



## TortureKing (2. September 2004)

na das wird ja mal was  ......


----------



## Beelzebub (2. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Helga kommt auch, kann ich mich auch auf Heidi freuen ???
> 
> Batehelga



aber sicher schwester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (2. September 2004)

oooooh, das wird ja voll die Mädlsrunde *g*  


Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

Muss ich mir dann vorher noch die Beine rasieren????


----------



## FuzzyLogic (2. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mir dann vorher noch die Beine rasieren



Tust du doch sowieso


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Tust du doch sowieso



Woher weißt etz Du des?


----------



## lugggas (2. September 2004)

@ frazer: na, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> @ frazer: na, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm



Tststs.... die Jugend von heute


----------



## Bateman (5. September 2004)

Mahlzeit, hab gerade gesehen dass ja am Mittwoch schon Pizzafressen angesagt is...

nu weiss ich aber gar nicht wo die Osteria is...

wenn mir jemand die Strasse sagen könnte bitte...

Danke,

Batehilde


----------



## Frazer (5. September 2004)

Hey Hilde,

des is die Rieterstr. , am Nordklinikum.

Wennste Navi hast, müsste Dir das reichen   

Grüße
Murat


----------



## Bateman (5. September 2004)

das Navi macht das, richtig...
Danke...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. September 2004)

@ bateman,

schön das du als echter mosbüffel auch dabei bist ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. September 2004)

Planäderung:

ich komm ohne Frau...

P.S. wann gehts los???  

@Showman
Ich birng die EFC und den Bullseye-LRS (zur Ansicht) mit...


----------



## Frazer (6. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. wann gehts los???




Um 19:00 Uhr ... also für Dich: ne gute Stunde nachdem Du wieder in der Arbeit aufgewacht bist


----------



## Coffee (6. September 2004)

ja 19 Uhr ;-)) am mittwoch. vecciaosteria...mit und ohne frauen..egal *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (6. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> mit und ohne frauen..egal *gg*



Was bist Du heut gleichgültig


----------



## Bateman (6. September 2004)

hach, ich freu mich...gg

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

@ bateman,

ich freu mcih mehr als du   

coffee


----------



## Bateman (7. September 2004)

nein ich freu mich mehr...

Bateman

PS: sind wir heute wieder erwachsen...


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

ich gfrei mir am meißten...

*GEWONNEN!!!!*


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

hey jungs,

ihr habt doch anstand oder? na also, dann lasst mir malmit dem am meisten freuen den vortritt *lachwech*


coffee


----------



## Bateman (8. September 2004)

ich riech schon den Holzofen...

hamm die Rucola Pizza ???

Bateman, hungrig


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hamm die Rucola Pizza ???
> 
> Bateman, hungrig



jepp, mit Parma-Schinken...

Alex...stopft sich grad Sushi rein


----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Alex...stopft sich grad Susi rein



des sag ich deiner birgit


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

könnt ihr euch auch schon den geschmack des tiramisus vorstellen  

bis später

coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr euch auch schon den geschmack des tiramisus vorstellen
> 
> bis später
> 
> coffee



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   wir frauen und was süsses


----------



## Bateman (8. September 2004)

den NAchtisch übernernehm ich, gell...

also, esst nur reichlich Salat und Pizza und Pasta vorher...  

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

so, mutti hat sich een nochmal drum gekümmert das wir bei diesem wetter unbedingt DRAUSSEN sitzen wollen    und so wird es denn sein. also an alle schnell frierer. jacken mitnehmen ;-))


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (8. September 2004)

mmmh lecker, hab auch schon Pizza-Hunger *schlurp* 
 

Coffee: die Einbauteilchen liegen schon bereit *g*


 hoffentlich hält das schöne Wetter


Blacksurf


----------



## Bateman (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so, mutti hat sich een nochmal drum gekümmert das wir bei diesem wetter unbedingt DRAUSSEN sitzen wollen    und so wird es denn sein. also an alle schnell frierer. jacken mitnehmen ;-))
> 
> 
> coffee


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

bin schon ganz hibbelig..alle meine lieben um mich *froi*

coffee


----------



## Bateman (8. September 2004)

hach, so viele Liebe hier...  

wenn das wieder die echten Biker lesen...

Bateman


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das wieder die echten Biker lesen...




Des is ein Pizzafresser-Fred..... zu niveaulos für echte Biker


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

hilft es da, wenn man sich mit nivea eincremt


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hilft es da, wenn man sich mit nivea eincremt




des versteh ich etz grad net .....


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> des versteh ich etz grad net .....



Aische geh putzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Des is ein Pizzafresser-Fred..... zu *nivea*ulos für echte Biker




@ frazer, 

wenn du zurück vom putzen bist. ich habe es dir mal DIK gemacht damit auch du den Witz verstehst


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

irgendwie hat des heut a bissl gedauert ....    lange Leitung halt...

@Alti

Wofür bitte hab ich Dich, wenn ich scho selber putzen muss ????


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

zum nachtischwechfuttern   


coffee


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> zum nachtischwechfuttern



damit er sein Gewicht hält???


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

eben, sein motto " nie unter hundert"   

coffee

wird zeit das die uhr 19 schlägt


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eben, sein motto " nie unter hundert"




Stimmt, sonst müssten wir ja in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse fahren, und da er in der Bergwertung eh meist verliert......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (8. September 2004)

um es mal ganz im Dialekt des Austragungsorts der SSWC 2004 zu sagen: 

Ick freu mir auf heute abend!


----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

oh wehh, ick glob wir werden heute den garten besetzen   sozusagen 

FULL HOUSE   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (8. September 2004)

Mein Vorschlag für´s nächste Mal:
Das nächste Treffen sollte in etwas mehr orintalisch angehauchtem Ambiente stattfinden   

...... schee wars wieder und wer nicht da war hat wieder mal was verpasst 

P.S.: Übrigens ...... ich bin sooooo glücklich


----------



## Beelzebub (9. September 2004)

wieso orientalisch???? hab ich da gestern was nicht mitbekommen?????

seh schon du bist gestern noch gut heimgekommen. haste anscheinend nich allzuviel an deinem rucksack rumgefümmelt  

mal zustimm. gestern wars wieder besonders lustig


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wieso orientalisch???? hab ich da gestern was nicht mitbekommen?????
> :



Warscheinlichen wg. dem "geschachere" wie am Basar...

Ich fands auch lustig  

wie wärs mal mit nem Mexikaner???

Ich wef mal den Coyoten in die Runde


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

Moin zusammen   

Orientalisch?! Coooool.... so mit Wasserpfeife und so    ... des würd ja zu mir quasi passen    

Jooo, schee wars mal wieder.... vor allem wars doch mal wieder ne etwas größere Runde


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

jungs, ich stinke wie ein anatolischer bergbauer    meinte mein mann   Egal, das nächstemal wird wieder knobi gegessen  

es war so lustig, sowas von lustig und schee, ich glaub wir müssen uns gaaaaanz bald wieder treffen. *kalenderraushole* denn wi müssen ja unseren marathonauftritt noch ausbauen und verfeinern   


grüße coffee *inkellergehtundschraubt*


----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2004)

Kindersch, schee wars....
Und ein orientalischer Basar macht uns keien Konkurrenz, es wurde ja sogar in Naturalien bezahlt *gg*
Gegen einen Mexikaner hab ich nix einzuwenden, da gibts auch was für mich zum naschen 





			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> grüße coffee *inkellergehtundschraubt*




 sehr gut....
was sie da wohl für ein geheimes Projekt wieder macht ?


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> es wurde ja sogar in Naturalien bezahlt *gg*




Hab ich was verpasst


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

also ich wär auch für Coyoten .... da war ich schon seit zig zig zig Jahreen nicht mehr ...... und möglichst bald ..... so in 2 Wochen oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

Mechsicooooooohooooooooooo *träller*

klasse idee *kalenderguck*


wie wärs mit dem: *Mittwoch 22.9 oder 29. 9??*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

Ich kann an beiden Terminen


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

ok, mutti hat schon reagiert..bitte hier lang... 

P.S. den thread mache ich zu. nciht das es ein durcheinander gibt *gg*

coffee


----------

